# 1971 Paramount P13-9 wheel restoration questions



## Stuckbolt

Hello CABE, I have found my end all be all bike:  a '71 Silver Mist Paramount!   It is my first Paramount and when I finally found it I was fortunate enough the get it.   Now, after she's home,  I realized I don't know what I don't know so I am hoping someone here can help.    I want to restore the bike stock, and although the hubs appear original,  it currently has dark grey MAVIC GT 700 rims.   I found a pair of Weinmann 27 x 1 1/4" that I hope are the correct "hollow alloy" rims (hopefully someone can confirm).   If so,  I am trying to identify the spoke length and source the original type plated spokes (anyone??)  
The bigger unknown for me is the tire selection once the rims are correct.  I have never heard of a sew up tire.  If they are still available in some semblance of the Clementi No. 50, then hopefully someone can tell me who can supply a pair.  If they are not available,  I am REALLY hoping the original Weinmann rims can accommodate a modern tire and they are not special for sew ups that are no longer made. I would be very interested in matching a modern tire as close as possible to the Clementi sidewall and tread.     

Additional bike details: 

 - Purchased from the original owner with original bill of sale. Northern CA bike. Original paint and decals. Serial # K7194.
 - options  include 42/52 crank and std. rear sprockets (43 to 100 gear range), Utica Nitor saddle and handlebar mounted controls. 
 - missing the clips and straps, tool kit, pump and the lower pump bracket (if anyone has these extra items, please let me know!)

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Stuckbolt said:


> Hello CABE, I have found my end all be all bike:  a '71 Silver Mist Paramount!   It is my first Paramount and when I finally found it I was fortunate enough the get it.   Now, after she's home,  I realized I don't know what I don't know so I am hoping someone here can help.    I want to restore the bike stock, and although the hubs appear original,  it currently has dark grey MAVIC GT 700 rims.   I found a pair of Weinmann 27 x 1 1/4" that I hope are the correct "hollow alloy" rims (hopefully someone can confirm).   If so,  I am trying to identify the spoke length and source the original type plated spokes (anyone??)
> The bigger unknown for me is the tire selection once the rims are correct.  I have never heard of a sew up tire.  If they are still available in some semblance of the Clementi No. 50, then hopefully someone can tell me who can supply a pair.  If they are not available,  I am REALLY hoping the original Weinmann rims can accommodate a modern tire and they are not special for sew ups that are no longer made. I would be very interested in matching a modern tire as close as possible to the Clementi sidewall and tread.
> 
> Additional bike details:
> 
> - Purchased from the original owner with original bill of sale. Northern CA bike. Original paint and decals. Serial # K7194.
> - options  include 42/52 crank and std. rear sprockets (43 to 100 gear range), Utica Nitor saddle and handlebar mounted controls.
> - missing the clips and straps, tool kit, pump and the lower pump bracket (if anyone has these extra items, please let me know!)
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 1051018
> 
> View attachment 1051020
> 
> View attachment 1051021
> 
> View attachment 1051025
> 
> View attachment 1051026



These look like standard clincher rims, But i could be wrong. The sew on tires are available on fee bay for a price. I hope this helps. good luck. Razin. I think the Michlein tires would work on these rims.


----------



## Brutuskend

Sew-up tires can still be purchased. 27 inch will most likely be much harder to come by. I run a shop, I'll check my suppliers and see what's out there if you want.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

You may consider a pair of Fiamme sew-up rims. Then use Michelin sew-up tires.
I use them on my 1971 Raleigh International. You need a Brooks Professional saddle, too.
You can upgrade to Campy brakes, as well. My Raleigh International has Campy fingertip levers on the handlebars.


----------



## Stuckbolt

razinhellcustomz said:


> These look like standard clincher rims, But i could be wrong. The sew on tires are available on fee bay for a price. I hope this helps. good luck. Razin. I think the Michlein tires would work on these rims.



Thanks for the reply  Razin.   Can I assume this Weinmann rim design is the same for original sew up and modern tires alike?   I will look into the Michelin tire offering for more insight as the answer may soon become obvious.  That's why I'm still on training wheels.


----------



## Stuckbolt

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> You may consider a pair of Fiamme sew-up rims. Then use Michelin sew-up tires.
> I use them on my 1971 Raleigh International. You need a Brooks Professional saddle, too.
> You can upgrade to Campy brakes, as well. My Raleigh International has Campy fingertip levers on the handlebars.



Wow! sounds like you have a really nice bike.  Your comment makes me think there may be a special design feature for a rim to be a sew up rim.  If you know that to be true, please look at my photos to tell me if my rims are limited to sew up tires.   I want to keep this bike as original as possible, so if these are the correct rims for a 71 P13-9 (with raised bumps at each spoke hole) then I want to use them.   From there, I will need to determine what tires I can ride.  The tire criteria is to match the original look to the Clementi 50's as close as possible.  Hopefully someone out there has done this before! 
 As far as the Brooks,  I am a big fan but I will keep the Utica as it was the optional seat for this model.


----------



## Brutuskend

Are you sure?


----------



## Stuckbolt

That is the coolest Brooks I have ever seen!   It is in MINT condition as well.   I am believing this Unica - Nitor is original to this bike based on the Schwinn Lightweight Data summary for the '71 P13 - 9.  I have never seen another one like it but it matches the description.   I am hoping others with this model could confirm one way or another.


----------



## Freqman1

@juvela


----------



## fattyre

Lots of things to know about regarding rims & tires and wheels. Don’t rush, take your time.   Thought out wheels can really add to a bicycles appeal.  

Sew up / clinchers are not inner changeable.

With clinchers there are straight sided and hook bead rims, an important detail.


----------



## Brutuskend

Stuckbolt said:


> Wow! sounds like you have a really nice bike.  Your comment makes me think there may be a special design feature for a rim to be a sew up rim.  If you know that to be true, please look at my photos to tell me if my rims are limited to sew up tires.   I want to keep this bike as original as possible, so if these are the correct rims for a 71 P13-9 (with raised bumps at each spoke hole) then I want to use them.   From there, I will need to determine what tires I can ride.  The tire criteria is to match the original look to the Clementi 50's as close as possible.  Hopefully someone out there has done this before!
> As far as the Brooks,  I am a big fan but I will keep the Utica as it was the optional seat for this model.



 Your rims are clincher rims. Sew-up / tubular rims are much thicker top to bottom and the tire side of the rim has more of a gradual slope  from side to side. I'll find some cross section pics and post them...







clincher





sew-up


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Here are the Fiamme rims, throughout the years. I use red label and yellow (not shown) label rims. Yellow is lighter, for the front wheel.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Fiamme profiles


----------



## fat tire trader

Most everything that everyone has said is correct. A couple of the above comments, I would ignore.
It is the correct original saddle..
27" tires are easy to get. I like the Panaracer Paselas.
Unlike today, in the early 70s, the clincher tires that were available were not very good. In 71, most serious cyclists rode see ups.
The rims that you show do not have the hook on the edge of the rim like the modern ones do. If you decide to use them, because of the smooth inner side of the rim, you need to run lower pressure or the tire will come off. 
Whether you decide to use clincher or sewup rims/tires depends upon how you want to use your bike and how much you want to spend.
Most people decide to use clinchers, they are a lot easier to fix flats on the side of the road. There is a learning curve with sewups, they need to be glued on. I tend to leave my bikes they way they were when I got them. If they come to me with sewups, I keep using sewups, but not Michelins. If they come with clinchers, they stay clinchers.
It is likely, that since your bike has newer clincher rims, that your bike originally had sewups and the previous owner decided to switch.
Another thing to consider is your brake reach, 27" rims are a little taller than sewups which are a metric size 700c. You did not state whether the rims that came with your bike are 700 or 27. 
Schwinn made the Paramount frames to accommodate either size, but you might need different brakes or drop bolts to accommodate the different rims.
Based upon your comments, I recommend leaving the newer rims on the bike and get new tires. As far as clincher rims are concerned, the Mavic rims that you have are better than what was available in the early 70s.
Whatever you do, I hope you have fun.
Happy Trails,
Chris


----------



## PfishB

Congrats and welcome to the club.  My 1970 P13-9 came to me with 27" Rigida alloy clinchers, replaced sometime after it was ordered as the provinence report from Waterford showed it was spec'ed with sew-up tires.  I had issues with the Rigidas so eventually replaced with H+Son TB14 700c's, which both look and ride great.   I generally aim for original or period gear but if I can't swing either I'll go for  the correct look and the TB14's  fill the bill. 

For grins, here's the 1970 customer order form with options and pricing.  Likely most if not all of that for the P13 carried over into 1971.


----------



## vincev

My Paramount came with sew ons.I did replace with sew ons but the bike shop that put them on did a bad job.I ended swapping the wheels off another Paramount I sold.clinchers for me.........


----------



## Stuckbolt

This is great information, thank you for the replies.  Now I have a better understanding of my options.   In summary,  the 27" Weinmann rims I have purchased have a smooth inner edge (no hook) so they fit the description of the original sew up design that would have been originally issued with this bike.    If I use these rims, hubs and chrome spokes, I will have a stock restoration. 

I have a couple options for tires on these rims:  If I choose sew up tires, I risk sourcing problems, the install learning curve and difficult road side repairs.  If I  put modern 27" clincher tires on these rims, I would need to run lower pressure because there is no hook on the inner side wall to hold the tire in place.  

I can't help feeling a little concerned about the thought of blowing a tire off the rim.  Is it a common practice to do this?   Is 75 - 80 pounds appropriate to stay on the safe side?   This is the occasional rider at best.  Not my primary rider. 

If the feedback is running clincher tires on a sew up design rim design is "unsafe at any speed" then the final option is to do what vincev did and get a stock appearance clincher rim with clinchers.   Bottom line is I really want to get this as stock as possible and achieve the look that vincev has - bright metal rims with chrome spokes on Silver Mist paint.


----------



## Alan Brase

Brutuskend said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> View attachment 1051256
> 
> View attachment 1051257
> 
> View attachment 1051258
> 
> View attachment 1051259
> 
> View attachment 1051260
> 
> View attachment 1051261
> 
> View attachment 1051266



While that is a nice Brooks saddle is is nowhere close to the BrooksPro that could have come standard on his bike, which would have had normal small head copper rivets and NOT had the "Pre-softened" logo. Brooks as fitted to Paramounts alledgedly WERE presoftened in Chicago with some machine that rolled repeatedly on them some period of time. (I believe I once saw a picture of said machine and I think it had aluminum roller and ran on air. I do not fully trust my memory on this ,tho.) The bike quite possibly came with the Unicanitor that is on it. Saddles are very much subjective. If you end up riding it a lot, you night want to try a Brooks, but it would not be my first concern.


----------



## Brutuskend

Alan Brase said:


> While that is a nice Brooks saddle is is nowhere close to the BrooksPro that could have come standard on his bike, which would have had normal small head copper rivets and NOT had the "Pre-softened" logo. Brooks as fitted to Paramounts alledgedly WERE presoftened in Chicago with some machine that rolled repeatedly on them some period of time. (I believe I once saw a picture of said machine and I think it had aluminum roller and ran on air. I do not fully trust my memory on this ,tho.) The bike quite possibly came with the Unicanitor that is on it. Saddles are very much subjective. If you end up riding it a lot, you night want to try a Brooks, but it would not be my first concern.



There are actually 2 saddles shown in those pics and yes, I know they are both newer than what would have, or could have come on a 1971 bike.


----------



## fattyre

Your straight sided rims are not for tubular tires!  You can use hook bead tire if you really want, but not a recommended combo.

There are basically four rim types-

Tubular
Straight Sided
Hook Bead
Tubless (very modern)

IMHO-

If you plan on riding this bike more than around the block a few times a year, I'd go new but sorta vintage looking rims and new tires.  Velocity makes quite a few rims that sorta fit the bill.  Velo Orange has a few good vintage options.  Some Mavic rims are good too, but most have machined sidewalls.

Straight sided rims are terrible, there’s a reason they were around a short time and why no one manufactures them today.  Getting the bead to evenly seat can be a nightmare. Every time you tire deflates you have to reseat.  Sometimes it goes well, but more often it’s a pita.


 Tubulars days of glory are looong gone and are a waste of time.

Cut your loss on those rims, find 27 or 700c hook bead rims and go that route.   Also remember spoke hole count!  36H isn't an option for all rim types!

Fun world your jumping into right?


----------



## Stuckbolt

Alan Brase said:


> While that is a nice Brooks saddle is is nowhere close to the BrooksPro that could have come standard on his bike, which would have had normal small head copper rivets and NOT had the "Pre-softened" logo. Brooks as fitted to Paramounts alledgedly WERE presoftened in Chicago with some machine that rolled repeatedly on them some period of time. (I believe I once saw a picture of said machine and I think it had aluminum roller and ran on air. I do not fully trust my memory on this ,tho.) The bike quite possibly came with the Unicanitor that is on it. Saddles are very much subjective. If you end up riding it a lot, you night want to try a Brooks, but it would not be my first concern.



Thanks for the clarification,  I understand what you are saying and I too have seen the photo of the pre-softening machine at Schwinn.  If the Unicanitor is not working out, I will pursue a Brooks to the spec you called out.   My immediate concerns are stock rims, spokes and tires!


----------



## Stuckbolt

Brutuskend said:


> There are actually 2 saddles shown in those pics and yes, I know they are both newer than what would have, or could have come on a 1971 bike.



They are both very cool and thanks for sharing.  Also thank you for your offer to contact your suppliers for  27" sew up tires.   I may take you on on this as soon as I can figure out my rim issues!


----------



## Stuckbolt

fattyre said:


> Your straight sided rims are not for tubular tires!  You can use hook bead tire if you really want, but not a recommended combo.
> 
> There are basically four rim types-
> 
> Tubular
> Straight Sided
> Hook Bead
> Tubless (very modern)
> 
> IMHO-
> 
> If you plan on riding this bike more than around the block a few times a year, I'd go new but sorta vintage looking rims and new tires.  Velocity makes quite a few rims that sorta fit the bill.  Velo Orange has a few good vintage options.  Some Mavic rims are good too, but most have machined sidewalls.
> 
> Straight sided rims are terrible, there’s a reason they were around a short time and why no one manufactures them today.  Getting the bead to evenly seat can be a nightmare. Every time you tire deflates you have to reseat.  Sometimes it goes well, but more often it’s a pita.
> 
> 
> Tubulars days of glory are looong gone and are a waste of time.
> 
> Cut your loss on those rims, find 27 or 700c hook bead rims and go that route.   Also remember spoke hole count!  36H isn't an option for all rim types!
> 
> Fun world your jumping into right?





fattyre said:


> Your straight sided rims are not for tubular tires!  You can use hook bead tire if you really want, but not a recommended combo.
> 
> There are basically four rim types-
> 
> Tubular
> Straight Sided
> Hook Bead
> Tubless (very modern)
> 
> IMHO-
> 
> If you plan on riding this bike more than around the block a few times a year, I'd go new but sorta vintage looking rims and new tires.  Velocity makes quite a few rims that sorta fit the bill.  Velo Orange has a few good vintage options.  Some Mavic rims are good too, but most have machined sidewalls.
> 
> Straight sided rims are terrible, there’s a reason they were around a short time and why no one manufactures them today.  Getting the bead to evenly seat can be a nightmare. Every time you tire deflates you have to reseat.  Sometimes it goes well, but more often it’s a pita.
> 
> 
> Tubulars days of glory are looong gone and are a waste of time.
> 
> Cut your loss on those rims, find 27 or 700c hook bead rims and go that route.   Also remember spoke hole count!  36H isn't an option for all rim types!
> 
> Fun world your jumping into right?



OK.  Based on what you are saying, I am understanding the (straight sided) rims I purchased are NOT for tubular (sew on) tires, therefore I goofed and bought the wrong Weinmann 27" rim set.   I can believe it, but I hope it is not the case.  I looked at many images of  71 Paramounts claiming to be original that had these 27" Weinmann rims with the raised bump at the spokes and defined "sharp edge" atop the sidewall.  But hey, I am looking at pics on the internet!  

Are there 1971 Paramount owners out there that believe their rims are original, that can kindly confirm if the pair of 27" Weinmann's I purchased match their set?    If these are the original type, I will live with all of the downfalls they present and tire choices it limits me to...  at least knowing I am restoring the bike stock!   Thanks again for all of the input!


----------



## PfishB

The ability to hold a tire can vary from one model of hookless rim to the next and the tires used.  I have a set of hookless 27" Weinmanns that look to be the same model as yours on my '72 Bottecchia Professional.  Those hold tires up to 95lbs pressure with no issues and I've ridden many long distance rides with no fear.  I'm using Panaracer Pacela PT's on that one, thin walled tires with a wire bead - folding tires probably wouldn't hold.  On the other hand I had a set of hookless rims on a 1974 Motobecane that were original - but those things were ridiculous, the only tire that worked was a Kenda - the thick sidewalls helped.  Any others would blow off the rims at around 60lbs, I never got close to usable riding pressure.


----------



## Brutuskend

fattyre said:


> Your straight sided rims are not for tubular tires!  You can use hook bead tire if you really want, but not a recommended combo.
> 
> There are basically four rim types-
> 
> Tubular
> Straight Sided
> Hook Bead
> Tubless (very modern)
> 
> IMHO-
> 
> If you plan on riding this bike more than around the block a few times a year, I'd go new but sorta vintage looking rims and new tires.  Velocity makes quite a few rims that sorta fit the bill.  Velo Orange has a few good vintage options.  Some Mavic rims are good too, but most have machined sidewalls.
> 
> Straight sided rims are terrible, there’s a reason they were around a short time and why no one manufactures them today.  Getting the bead to evenly seat can be a nightmare. Every time you tire deflates you have to reseat.  Sometimes it goes well, but more often it’s a pita.
> 
> 
> Tubulars days of glory are looong gone and are a waste of time.
> 
> Cut your loss on those rims, find 27 or 700c hook bead rims and go that route.   Also remember spoke hole count!  36H isn't an option for all rim types!
> 
> Fun world your jumping into right?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fattyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your straight sided rims are not for tubular tires!  You can use hook bead tire if you really want, but not a recommended combo.
> 
> There are basically four rim types-
> 
> Tubular
> Straight Sided
> Hook Bead
> Tubless (very modern)
> 
> IMHO-
> 
> If you plan on riding this bike more than around the block a few times a year, I'd go new but sorta vintage looking rims and new tires.  Velocity makes quite a few rims that sorta fit the bill.  Velo Orange has a few good vintage options.  Some Mavic rims are good too, but most have machined sidewalls.
> 
> Straight sided rims are terrible, there’s a reason they were around a short time and why no one manufactures them today.  Getting the bead to evenly seat can be a nightmare. Every time you tire deflates you have to reseat.  Sometimes it goes well, but more often it’s a pita.
> 
> 
> Tubulars days of glory are looong gone and are a waste of time.
> 
> Cut your loss on those rims, find 27 or 700c hook bead rims and go that route.   Also remember spoke hole count!  36H isn't an option for all rim types!
> 
> Fun world your jumping into right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True that.  When I first built up my Bruce Gordon I was running 70's era high flange Dura Ace hubs and sew-ups. Until I got my first flat. I laced up some early Velocity clinchers and never looked back.  Sew-up give a nice ride, but with modern foldable tires and latex tubes or greenlite tubes you get a very comparable ride with out the hassle of sew-ups. If you plan on hanging the bike up and showing it off with the All Stock label, then I would say, by all means track down some original rims and tubular tires. But if you plan on riding it very much at all , I say, get a nice set of clinchers and you will be much happier down the road when you get the inevitable flat. Lace up some clinchers, alloy nipples, foldable tires and latex / greenlite tubes and ride that sucker! [/QUOTE
> 
> One other down side of sew-ups. It isn't unheard of for glue to heat up  especially during long descents , and come flying off of a tubular tire, catch you in the face, and spoil you whole ride!
Click to expand...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Tubulars days of glory are looong gone and are a waste of time?
Single-tube tires are still used on carbon fiber bicycle rims. They are feather light and perform very well.
The new tires are made much better and have puncture proof liners, built in.
I used Campionato Del Mundo single-tube tires, in the 1970’s. I never had a flat, even then.


----------



## Stuckbolt

PfishB said:


> The ability to hold a tire can vary from one model of hookless rim to the next and the tires used.  I have a set of hookless 27" Weinmanns that look to be the same model as yours on my '72 Bottecchia Professional.  Those hold tires up to 95lbs pressure with no issues and I've ridden many long distance rides with no fear.  I'm using Panaracer Pacela PT's on that one, thin walled tires with a wire bead - folding tires probably wouldn't hold.  On the other hand I had a set of hookless rims on a 1974 Motobecane that were original - but those things were ridiculous, the only tire that worked was a Kenda - the thick sidewalls helped.  Any others would blow off the rims at around 60lbs, I never got close to usable riding pressure.



Thank you for your example.  I really appreciate your reply.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Stuckbolt said:


> Are there 1971 Paramount owners out there that believe their rims are original, that can kindly confirm if the pair of 27" Weinmann's I purchased match their set?



I have a 1971 Paramount with these rims that I'm pretty sure are original to the bike. BUT, my bike is the P15-9 touring model. Yours is the P13-9 racing model. I don't know what your bike would have been equipped with originally. I'm running Panaracer Pasela 27 x 1 1/8 tires at 90 psi with no problems.
Attached are a couple of images of Weinmann rim literature to help you understand the difference between the clincher & tubular(sew-up) rim profiles.


----------



## Stuckbolt

Thank your confirmation of this rim being used on your 71 P15-9.  It is fantastic to see the Weinmann catalog images too.  Based on the drawing, my rims are the 256 sport with dimpled, angled piecing.  I have no idea what purpose the dimples have (maybe extra support?) or how this may impact the spoke measurement that I need to define.  But this is a great start!    Now I know how to describe what I have:  Weinmann Alesa 256 with dimpled, angled piercing!


----------



## Stuckbolt

Thinking further on this, the P13-9 tire/rim options are described below and it makes me think the P13-9 standard offering was the 294 Hollow and optional rim was the 270 wood filled. 




When I check the same source for your P15-9 (http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Details/dtail_7074.htm#1971)  it shows the standard tire was wired on (meaning the 256?)




If you think that is correct, then my options would be to run these rims with a wired - on tire like the P15-9's had as standard equipment, *OR* find a pair of 294 or 270's and match them up with sew on tires.  The latter option seems to be the correct for a truly stock restoration.


----------



## Roger Henning

If you really want to know that Paramounts original specifications Richard Schwinn at Waterford bike has most of the old records for Paramounts and will do a pedigree search.  There is a charge for that service.  Anything else is guessing.  Roger


----------



## Stuckbolt

Thank you Roger.  I will look into that!


----------



## PfishB

One word on the Waterford provenance report, it'll set you back $50 and the amount of data you get will vary between bikes - I have one for each of mine.  One notes "It was spec'ed with sew-up tires, Campy cranks, Campy seatpost, Campy pedals and leather (Brooks B17) saddle...." , while the other just states "spec'ed with sew-up tires, leather saddle and Weinman (sic) 999 brakes."  Still, each report has the original order number,  build period, who it was sold to and some other small details.  Worth it to me to have documentation at any level, especially with Richard's signature.


----------



## Stuckbolt

I have already requested the Waterford provenance report.  I agree the more documentation the better and I look forward to the details ( and Richard's signature. )   This post has been a great learning experience for me.  I am grateful for all of the input from CABE members.  I spend most of the weekend cleaning this bike and setting it up for my first test ride.  it was amazing!!   I have never ridden such a lightweight bike!


----------



## PfishB

^^ It's a beauty.


----------



## Alan Brase

I own a late 1973 (J7398) Paramount P13 that I bought brand new in early 1974. I rode it vigorously for about 6 months and then lost my job, so became self employed. Less days off. I have to agree with Giovanni: The Heavy silk Campionati Del Mondo Clement tires ended all my tubular tire problems. I bought 3 on a close out and never had even one failure. At some point my brother built me some new wheels with low flange hubs and I think the silk tires were the quid. Pretty sure my rims were Mavic. Sew ups are about 5/8" smaller diameter than 27x1-1/8 and the P13 was built with very short chainstays, so they may not fit too well. The DIRECT  interchange is the 700C rim and tire. My brother also built me a set of those. In the last few months I took off the sew up wheels and put on these 700C's and they fit so perfectly I did not even have to adjust the brake pads. (these are 700Cx25 Hutchinson tires on black Wolber rims. Not exactly modern stuff, but he did it 25 years ago, maybe.) My younger brother, Marvin is just the best bike mechanic in Omaha, but makes his living wrenching on German 4 wheelers. And besides, nobody is keeping track of the money. But yeah, I wish the rims were silver!gbzx
I have a brother in law that bike commutes vast distances and he still uses sew ups. He is fond of Continentals. I think there is no better, responsive tire than a well chosen sew up. But the 700C are now letting me enjoy my baby with a bit less fettling.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

The new design sewups are very durable.
I would stick with sewup tires.
I rode for years on my campeonato del mundo sewup tires and never had a blowout. They ride like the wind and have very little rolling resistance. I would also use stainless steel double-butted spokes, from Philwood. They’re very strong and beautiful.


----------



## 100bikes

fattyre said:


> Lots of things to know about regarding rims & tires and wheels. Don’t rush, take your time.   Thought out wheels can really add to a bicycles appeal.
> 
> Sew up / clinchers are not inner changeable.
> 
> With clinchers there are straight sided and hook bead rims, an important detail.



Sew ups interchange with 700c wheels/rims. 
27(x 1 1/4) are taller- larger in circumference. 
With the pads at the top of the adjusting slot in the caliper, I assume the wheels on it currently are 27's.
Sew ups and 700's would/should likely have the pads in the middle of the caliper hole.
The Weinmann rims in the photo are model 313. 
rusty


----------



## Vicious Cycle

Nice Paramount in a rare color, I think the Unicantor saddle is not original to the bike, Utica Nitor was a option but that is a different model than the padded version shown. The lower pump clip is built into the pump-end , Campy tip on Imperial pump was the go-to in the day.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I use these Brooks Professional saddles on mine.


----------

